
The Typefaces of W.A. Dwiggins - artsandsci
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/dwiggins-lost-typefaces
======
dmix
Reading many of the descriptions of the types without supporting pictures of
each is very teasing. I found some examples (mostly via wikipedia):

Metro:
[https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/1/18/Me...](https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/1/18/Metrolite_and_Metroblack.jpg/800px-
Metrolite_and_Metroblack.jpg?1495238410860)

Electra:
[https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/6/65/El...](https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/6/65/Electra_type_specimen_%288757329161%29.jpg/1920px-
Electra_type_specimen_%288757329161%29.jpg)

Caledonia: [https://s-media-cache-
ak0.pinimg.com/originals/3b/91/30/3b91...](https://s-media-cache-
ak0.pinimg.com/originals/3b/91/30/3b91301670cf2a746cb01a0948778051.jpg)

Initials:
[https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/d/d8/Dw...](https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/d/d8/Dwiggins_initials.jpg/1280px-
Dwiggins_initials.jpg)

~~~
uhryks
This page could also be of use:
[https://fontsinuse.com/type_designers/225/william-addison-
dw...](https://fontsinuse.com/type_designers/225/william-addison-dwiggins)

~~~
dmix
That page is super useful. Thanks.

------
speps
Does anyone know where to find the "Aldine cursive" font that's pictured in
the article? I love the look of it.

~~~
gedy
Agreed, I'd love to use this in my editor. I use Fantasque Sans Mono[1] now,
and it's italics have a little of the same feel.

[1][https://fontlibrary.org/en/font/fantasque-sans-
mono](https://fontlibrary.org/en/font/fantasque-sans-mono)

~~~
matiasz
You may also enjoy Matthew Butterick’s Triplicate, which has true italics.

[http://practicaltypography.com/triplicate.html](http://practicaltypography.com/triplicate.html)

------
galago
Its funny, I thought this article might be about Dwiggins losing his work in a
fire. When he was working with the Village Press, they moved from
Massachusetts to New York City. The office was destroyed in a fire on Jan. 10,
1908. Obviously,"Graphic artists" (I think he invented the term) didn't back
up to the "cloud" in those days; everything was physical. His also famous
mentor/collaborator, Fred Goudy, lost work in both that fire, and another in
1936. The article doesn't mention the fire, but details like this explain how
extremely high quality projects didn't survive, or didn't re-emerge until the
digital revivals.

[https://www.flickr.com/photos/34564322@N03/15630456883](https://www.flickr.com/photos/34564322@N03/15630456883)

------
wrycoder
WAD was also an astonishing and whimsical puppeteer. He ran a puppet theatre
for his friends on Boston's South Shore for many years, and documented it in a
large, beautifully designed and illustrated book. Many of his puppets are held
by the Boston Public Library's rare book collection and were displayed outside
the entrance to the rare book room. They provide rare insight to a remarkable
man.

------
jjgreen
Really interesting piece, thanks for posting this

